
WikiLeaks is “thinking of” putting me in danger - thejameskyle
https://medium.com/@thejameskyle/wikileaks-is-thinking-of-putting-me-in-danger-bae80dba2d8c
======
hardboiled
I'm unsure about what danger is being exposed here outside of what other
agents have or are currently employing. Can someone give some more perspective
regarding the significance of this?

~~~
thejameskyle
The difference here is accessibility.

There's a number of public ways (which could be automated) to find out
information like people's home addresses, but generally it's pretty difficult
to figure out how (provided someone isn't just publicly posting their
address).

Online harassers are often deterred simply because it takes too much effort to
find out the information to do more harm.

Doxxing takes some amount of know how, and that's the only thing preventing it
from happening more often.

